# My doe had her babies



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

my do has had her babies now and they are 11 days old and starting to eat hard food what should i feed them????thx,x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Once they start eating solid food they can have the same diet as the adults.


----------



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

thx will do,xx


----------

